
Google dismissing serverless issue because of “code testing mentality” - jraedisch
https://issuetracker.google.com/issues/131410011#comment6
======
bitpush
The title is a mischaracterization of the issue as I read it. You want to do
TDD, which is perfectly alright, but you seem to be confusing "save" vs
"deploy".

Would it be reasonable to push broken versions of the code to `master` and say
it is TDD?

~~~
jraedisch
Thanks for taking the time!

I never pushed broken code, just configured the cloud function before pushing
the code.

They accepted the issue by now, BTW, which I am quite thankful for.

